# Filter pump super loud...stressed fish?



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

I have 3 evolve 4 tanks and I just had a replacement pump sent to me as the other one died out....ive had this new pump in for about a 2 days and its sooo loud. My other tanks are not anywhere near this loud and ive been wiggling the box around trying to stop it by no luck...its really irritating...not to mention im worried about the betta stressing...do they hear that noise? does it stress them? If yes, I will have to try and figure out how to get it to stop...cover it with sponge or something along those lines...but if they dont tend to get annoyed by it I'll just leave things be...its hard to tell with him as he's generally a stressed fish to begin with.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Well the fish wont necessarly hear the filter noise, but it will feel it. The filter is most likely noisy because it is vibrating a lot. These vibrations can be felt by the fish and might stress it. Maybe get them to sent another replacement pump?


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't know if the noise will stress your fish, but noisy filters stress me, lol. 

I would contact whoever you bought the filter from and ask for a replacement like BettaGuy suggested, or the sponge idea might help lessen the noise.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes, they hear it, and I'd imagine it bugs them. Try some padding between the filter and the tank to reduce noise /vibration transfer. take pump apart and try to figure out why it's so loud. You might get lucky.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

water pump? Check the impeller for damage, bends, crud stuck to it or in the place where it spins. Call the maker, some will send replacements.


----------

